# Looking for Tiler in Vilamoura



## Specialkuk (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking for have a number of bathrooms and 1 bedroom re tiled in Vilamoura.

Looking to have the work done in the 2 weeks I am over in July.. will be arriving late on 10 July til the 24 July.

If anybody has any numbers that would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## rubiera (Jun 21, 2012)

Specialkuk said:


> Looking for have a number of bathrooms and 1 bedroom re tiled in Vilamoura.
> 
> Looking to have the work done in the 2 weeks I am over in July.. will be arriving late on 10 July til the 24 July.
> 
> ...


Dear Kathy
I and a lot of my friends living in Vilamoura and the surrounding area have used David Hew for tiling inside and outside he gives very good quotes, clean and does the work on time and has all the professional equipment for doing the job and has lived in Portugal for many years. Tel: 00 351 915584479
Regards Ken


----------

